# i have babies



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

on sunday (24th april) i brought loads of mice, well i knew that 2 of the females were pregnant and i have 1 that might be as she was in with a male when i brought her.

well i seperated the 2 that i knew were pregnant as they are both huge and the smaller one had her babies at 5pm tonight, and i saw as she was giving birth, im so happy, i belive that i counted 9 little pinkie (which my OH calls little pink peanuts lol)


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

congrats hope the babies do well


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

glad it went well, dont forget to keep us updated and photos!


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i will i gonna take some pics today when im doing the daliy feed and water change


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations on the new arrivals.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

here is a pic http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...0177943858889.305913.565688888&type=1&theater

if you scroll through the pics you will see more pics of babies and all my other mice


----------

